# Is GameSoundCon worth it?



## danika (Aug 11, 2010)

New to game audio and looking for ways to get up to speed. Received an advert about GameSoundCon (http://www.gamesoundcon.com/) and am interested in opinions before I shell out for the registration fee. Is it worth it?


----------



## Farkle (Aug 11, 2010)

I know the guys who run it, I've actually done 1 or 2 presentations/lectures with them about Game Audio. They're good guys (Brian Schmidt, Paul Lipson), and they know their stuff.

Bottom line is, it's a good sold intro/foundation to the unique styles and tech of game audio. If you've never done a video game score before, never worked with an implementer, etc., it's probably worth it.

HOWEVER...

I was able to learn all of what I needed by buying 3-4 books, working with a couple of small developers (trial by fire), and reading a lot on the game audio forums. SOOO.... I think it might be overpriced, if you're willing to swap time for money. It took me about 6 months to get comfortable with game audio, but I spent about 250$ for it, and I have 4 books to show for it! 

So, it'll help you, definitely, but it's not the ONLY way to learn about game audio.

Start with http://www.gamedev.net (www.gamedev.net), and check out the audio forums... you'll get a lot of info there, for free.

I hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Mike. You may have just saved me the expense and two very early morning train rides.

I owe you a brew. Nodding Head, Tir Na Nog, Standard Tap????

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the insight Mike and the link to gamedev.net. Would you mind sharing some of the titles you found helpful?

My perception is that the game audio business is similar to the film business in terms of networking. You have indies and big budgets and can be as difficult to break into.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 19, 2010)

MichaelL @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Thanks Mike. You may have just saved me the expense and two very early morning train rides.
> 
> I owe you a brew. Nodding Head, Tir Na Nog, Standard Tap????
> 
> ...



Oooooo, yer a PHILLY guy!  Yeah, I'll take you up on that. I'm not a huge fan of Nodding Head, but the other two are mint! Thank you for the kind words, happy to help out a fellow composer!

I'm not coming up for air until after Labor Day, let's find an audio hang time then. Maybe we'll get Patrick, too... Patrick? 

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 19, 2010)

jonathanparham @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Thanks for the insight Mike and the link to gamedev.net. Would you mind sharing some of the titles you found helpful?
> 
> My perception is that the game audio business is similar to the film business in terms of networking. You have indies and big budgets and can be as difficult to break into.



Hi, Jonathan!

Sure, glad to help. Here are three titles that I got, that (I think) are great cornerstone books about Game Audio: In no particular order:

1. Aaron Marks, Complete Guide to Game Audio, 2nd Edition.

Great bible for game audio; covers business, networking, music, dialogue, SFX, implementation. Make sure you get the 2nd edition.

2. Aaron Marks and Jeanne Novak: Game Essentials: Game Audio.

Also a good book, not as detailed as the first one, but shows how audio integrates into the game dev cycle.

3. Karen Collins: Game Sound: an Introduction to the History and Theory of Game Music.

A bit more nerdy/academic, but really good stuff in terms of how game music got "that sound" from the limitations of 8-bit and 16-bit hardward. Also, Karen transcribes about 40 game music pieces in there (including SONIC THE HEDGEHOG, Yeah!!!).

Yes, even more so than film and TV, game dev and the game industry is about NETWORKING. Big time. And, find studios that can grow with you... there are lots of mid level studios doing Wiiware, DS, etc. titles... they will grow with you. That's how I got my current two gigs. Found studios that are growing with me.

Ummm, what else? Learn another aspect of game creation. I've been studying level design, so that I'm smarter with my music implementation. Plus, it's cool to learn about other aspects of the game dev process!

I hope this helps, Jonathan!

Mike


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the answers


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 19, 2010)

Farkle @ Thu Aug 19 said:


> Oooooo, yer a PHILLY guy!  Yeah, I'll take you up on that. I'm not a huge fan of Nodding Head, but the other two are mint! Thank you for the kind words, happy to help out a fellow composer!
> 
> I'm not coming up for air until after Labor Day, let's find an audio hang time then. Maybe we'll get Patrick, too... Patrick?
> 
> Mike



Hey Mike, 

Yo -- take my cheesesteaks wit! Yeah, I'm a Philly local. 

We've spoken outside this forum before.

It would be cool if Patrick was on board. I did a couple of guest lectures on music / entertainment law at UArts, but haven't met him.

Thanks for sharing the book titles. Send me a pm to connect for the brew.

Michael


----------

